# dance class



## Fireflylight (Sep 2, 2004)

I signed up for a dance class and have actually been going to it. There's only 5 people in the class and I feel awkward interacting with them. Especially the loud boisterous girls. And yet I still go. I'm kinda proud of myself


----------



## Ramorakomo (Jul 21, 2011)

Nice, Haha my friend Travis told me he wants to dance like Chris brown, so i tried to find him some videos with tutorials and now i wanna dance like Chris brown xD, Maybe dancing well help us out  Mines is in my house tho , Anyway Congrats on getting out there and trying something new it ain't easy :/


----------



## Colton (Jun 27, 2011)

Good job! Keep at it. And tell me if you see my hat.


----------



## soshy (Jul 17, 2011)

Well done! That's a really big step. I signed up for group dance classes at my gym about a month ago and I've found that it's been a really liberating experience (although very awkward in the beginning!)


----------



## twocrows (Jul 19, 2011)

ohh thats really great. what kind of a dance class is it?


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

Good on you!  Sounds like fun, it's really brave to sign up for things by yourself. Shake it ;D


----------



## Alex 610 (Aug 28, 2014)

Ramorakomo said:


> Nice, Haha my friend Travis told me he wants to dance like Chris brown, so i tried to find him some videos with tutorials and now i wanna dance like Chris brown xD, Maybe dancing well help us out  Mines is in my house tho , Anyway Congrats on getting out there and trying something new it ain't easy :/


That's cool i also like to dance like Chris Brown. I love dancing hip hop. Too bad I'm too afraid to take dance classes.


----------



## elsaqueen (Feb 29, 2016)

Very Nice, She concludes a casual dancing cover for us, and we delighted in having each class with her. She style the ideal dance classes, and guided us little by little to enhance our introductions in points of very attention..


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Oh wow congrats


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I had thought about taking a dance class but I'm about as graceful as a duck with a cat hot on it's trail.


----------

